# More on the chest



## chippin-in (Jun 5, 2012)

I put the 1st coat of Arm R Seal on today. I bought the gloss and did a sample piece and showed it to my daughter. She wants it less shiny. So I will get the satin finish to finish it up. She likes the natural look of the first coat.

I know I said I was going to spray it, but I happened to see this thing on Arm R Seal and decided to give it a try.

Anyway, 1 pic of before and a few of after.

Thanks for lookin.

Robert

[attachment=6436]

[attachment=6437]

[attachment=6439]

[attachment=6440]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keep going with the coats of the gloss-less solids in it and do the last 1 or 2 with the satin. At least that is how I do it. From what I have read the solids in the satin make it less translucent every coat- Just a thought. Also that arm r seal is tougher then nails. Last but definitely NOT least it is beautiful.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice! I love the contrast of the rustic wood with the crisp, contrasting splines!


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Keep going with the coats of the gloss-less solids in it and do the last 1 or 2 with the satin. At least that is how I do it. From what I have read the solids in the satin make it less translucent every coat- Just a thought. Also that arm r seal is tougher then nails. Last but definitely NOT least it is beautiful.



Thats sounds good. Ill give it a go. 

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2012)

Robert you have done a fantastic job on this one and I think your daughter is right the wood screams satin. PS don't hurry it at this stage.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Robert that is a beautiful piece of furniture you have made!


----------



## Mizer (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks great Robert! I really like using Arm R Seal. I use a sanding sponge in between coats to take all the shiny off.


----------

